# SE QLD - Scarby: Bastard Hesitates



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I wasn't going to post this at all after reading viewtopic.php?f=17&t=62752. Hesitated, but here it is:

Top weather forecast again today, and quite a few yak fishos about. At the very least, there was George (was a lurker, now Georgie81), launching at 5 am in the dark ; Scott (Lazybugger); Ron (Killer); Gary (Sweed); Greg (also a lurker), and the old fart Jimbo (Beekeeper). There were also at least 5 _othe_r kayak fishos about, all searching for the holy grail.

We had no chance, as we were all bastards before we launched. (viewtopic.php?f=3&t=62699). Ron and I went south to Redcliffe Point for a paddle, all for zilch. Coming back towards Scarby it appeared little was caught (by sight and on gossip channel).

At 9.55 am Ron and I met Greg, and hesitated for a chat. We listened to a tale of Greg's recent capsize and re-entry attempts, barely moving in a 5 knot southerly (Ron and I had left our HB lures out). Greg's tale was interrupted by "ZZZZZZZZZZZ" on the reel, _*my*_ reel! :shock: There would have been almost no action at all in the lure, and it would have been about 1 metre deep max in 4 -5 metres of water.

The Z's continued for some time. This was the culprit:










My announcement on gossip channel brought a response from Scott, "Bastard!" That was to be expected. :lol:
It was off to the car for placement onto ice, and a measurement memento. Here I met George81, who was returning to the beach with 2 tailor and a small snap, having dropped something way bigger, and having lost a big flattie when it jumped out of the net. It was George's first kayak trip (if you recall he went out in the dark).



















The day was young, and Ron and I paddled off to find Jimbo, who had done a disappearing act. In our travels I picked up a few yellow tail (pike) and a snap which I think was even smaller than Scott's 25? cm snap. Does that cancel the 'bastard' status Scott?










Ron produced a couple of missed strikes, and a something, which was quite tiny. He was not called a bastard (by you know who). It was home James as the NE'er increased. Jimbo and Ron beached but I hesitated yet again as my reel zinged some more ZZZZ's. It was a feisty whaler, and despite the small size took some taming.










Jimbo bagged out, Scott and Ron missed out.

All in all, a bastard of a day. :lol:


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

I see no mention of the dreaded snot weed, could it be true that it has cleared up?


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Lol...well done trev...

Scott... Looks like someone has cursed you causing you to lose your mojo. Better do an exorcism ceremony or something... Maybe you need to find more poo to step on :twisted:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

rodpac said:


> Nice work Trev!
> 
> Hey I don't know why you wouldn't post it up, that snapper is bigger then my snapper


It may be, but it looks like a tadpole beside your MARLIN! (just kidding Rod). A trip report is worth posting, regardless of results. Were you too excited to sleep last night? I hardly did...biggest snapper I've caught in a week or so.

We had fun, though not sure about LB ('poopfoot'). :lol:


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice work Trev, good to see there were a few fish out and about for you. I was out near your place last night, I should have read this sooner and dropped by for dinner :lol:


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice snap, Trev... on a koolie as well!

My snaps only got up to 52, 50 and 39cm... one short of bag-out... (not as reported by Trev) plus three littlies and five undersized tailor.

And... Koolie takes another species... whaler! That shark has to be the luckiest shark in Moreton Bay... Kayakone actually releasing a shark??? unheard of!

Well done young feller!

I'm a wee bit miffed! a small tailor cut the paddle-tail off my Zman tuna softie! bugger!

Cheers all, Jimbo


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> t shark has to be the luckiest shark in Moreton Bay... Kayakone actually releasing a shark??? unheard of!


I was going to mention the same thing but figured it was a typo. Until I see it I'll never believe Trev has released a legal fish ;-)


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Trev you've mastered the fine art of catching fish on a deadsticked lure while having a chat mate, and what a great specimen too.


----------



## sweed (Oct 1, 2011)

That's a nice squire Trev another one caught on a dead sticked hb? Only caught 2 under sized squire myself
can't seem to catch a legal one lately.Good to see all the fellas out and about perfect morning.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Well here's a Photo of the happy Bastard  . 
And a Photo of my massive effort for the day , it punched well above its weight , took me at least ........30 seconds to boat, spikey little Bastard , I don't know that it is someone might be able to ID it.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ron
I think this is the fish we used to catch them whilst sea kayak trolling in reefy areas such as the Keppels and Whitsundays. We called them 'stripeys'. They are good eating, though you might want to get a bigger one for the table.

Maybe not. Could be a trumpeter....they are only tiny.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> Ron
> I think this is the fish we used to catch them whilst sea kayak trolling in reefy areas such as the Keppels and Whitsundays. We called them 'stripeys'. They are good eating, though you might want to get a bigger one for the table.
> 
> Maybe not. Could be a trumpeter....they are only tiny.


Definitely a trumpeter... there used to be heaps of them around the Redcliffe Peninsula when I was but a boy... some sixty odd years ago.

If you hold them up to your ear, you'll probably hear their trumpeting call. I believe that sometimes they were also called the Morse Code fish... the noise they make sounds similar to that of Morse Code.

I once used one as live bait, and although I failed to hook up, it was really smashed. If they emit their trumpeting noise when used as live bait, I reckon that predator fish would liken that to the dinner bell being rung.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Damn you bastards! 
Sorry, now that I am Scott Free :lol:, Well done Trevor & others.
Was planning an afternoon session yesterday but the N.Easterly forecast put me off, ah well. 
Congrats again.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Georgie81 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Kayakone great fish you got there on Friday was lucky enough to see such a great fish on my first trip out on the yak. Names George by the way not Greg.  
like you mentioned i managed one square myself of 37cm's and two tailor on the troll of around the same size. Like every good trip there are always the ones that got away but that's always more bearable as long as you take home a feed.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi George.

Welcome to the Forum. Methinks we'll see you out again.


----------

